# Wondering about some missing old friends



## Melvan (Aug 7, 2013)

Anyone have the 411 on Old Hippy Chic?

Maybe this could be a little place too where if we're looking for strayers from our fold we can post up, see if anyone has seen them around.


----------



## Locked (Aug 8, 2013)

I have not heard from OHC in quite a while, I hope all is well with her. Good idea for a thread Mel.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 8, 2013)

She is well..busy with Family Illness...Great thread *Melvan*...I often wonder about old friends as well...

:48:


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Aug 8, 2013)

Life teaches us that over time some come and some go its what left of those gone in our heart be the true feelin  Those yet to come are lifes fortune of journey 

Good fireside 

BWD


----------



## Melvan (Aug 9, 2013)

4U, you let her know we're thinking of her if you can.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 9, 2013)

How about Andy52???


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 9, 2013)

Chef for one, 2dog for another, but she did pop in and tell us she is pretty busy now.


----------



## cubby (Aug 9, 2013)

Art


----------



## Locked (Aug 9, 2013)

cubby said:
			
		

> Art




Art popped in a couple weeks ago...

How about multi? Anybody know how he is doing since being banned from here? If anyone hacks at him, tell him I said what up.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Aug 9, 2013)

See Art here all the time, well name to bottom of screen just never says much, think in time as time evolves things reckon  

BWD


----------



## LEFTHAND (Aug 9, 2013)

How about. Mindzeye. Or Jericho.  ??? 
Been some time since I've talked wif them. 
LH.


----------



## Melvan (Aug 9, 2013)

I haven't seen ozzydiodude since I've been back either, does he still come around?


----------



## Locked (Aug 9, 2013)

LEFTHAND said:
			
		

> How about. Mindzeye. Or Jericho.  ???
> Been some time since I've talked wif them.
> LH.




MindzEye went off the grid quite a while ago....I don't think he will be back.


----------



## Locked (Aug 9, 2013)

Melvan said:
			
		

> I haven't seen ozzydiodude since I've been back either, does he still come around?



I was wondering about him as well. I originally thought he was BWD. 
I wonder if he still posts over at Matt Riott's forum?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Aug 9, 2013)

Actually, I saw a post from Ozzy recently I'm pretty sure

*Edit* 


> 07-02-2013, 05:19 PM



Last post from him, in the BHC thread.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 9, 2013)

I kinda remember legalize freedom and of course Skagit.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Aug 9, 2013)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> I was wondering about him as well. I originally thought he was BWD.
> I wonder if he still posts over at Matt Riott's forum?


 
Nope still just me, sorry  

BWD


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 10, 2013)

Hamster Lewis said:
			
		

> How about multi? Anybody know how he is doing since being banned from here? If anyone hacks at him, tell him I said what up.



I'll tell him u said high.  

You know who I miss is Spearchucker.  He was a good friend.  I hope he and his family are doing well, and go skins spear!


----------



## OldHippieChick (Aug 10, 2013)

Highya Melvan  

Thanks for asking about me. I popped in on a whim and saw your recipe in the BHC so did a search of your posts and saw my name . Thanks for remembering me. Life gets weird once in a while. Things change but all is well. I heard second hand that Ozzie has some family health issues. But he stays in touch with DOS and others. I lost you when you left the trade site. I asked about you but wasn't familiar with whatever site it was I was told you were on. Imagine finding you here at my original home. nice 

I see Hick is back. Highya Hick.  

I'm just doing my small scale thing. I added a beehive to my lil city farmstead. They're very content and amazingly gentle. I'm excited at the prospect of having a few quarts of honey next spring. I avoid growing here this time of the year because of the heat. Other than that, things are the same and better. My biggest regret is that I didn't start growing 20 years ago. It's opened my eyes to all sorts of self sufficiency and sustainable living interests. More later... 
OHC eace:


----------



## Locked (Aug 10, 2013)

Thanks for popping in OHC....a bee hive sounds awesome. Good to hear from you.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Aug 10, 2013)

Perfect example of ask and yual shall receive  Welcome back OHC some folks round here been askin about yur were abouts and here yur trail bring ya 

BWD


----------



## Melvan (Aug 10, 2013)

Glad to see you OHC. I haven't been back long myself, maybe we should do an "old home week" lol.

And your pm box is full, lol


----------



## OldHippieChick (Aug 10, 2013)

OK I made some room in my in box. Some things never change. Love the porn Mel. You are one of the most outstanding female growers I've ever run across. I dabble.You get down to business. 
Good to see ya Hammy. Guess who's driving a new soul? I'm almost as cute as you in my lil boxy city go-cart. Gota go pick up some cinder blocks. A friend's moving and she's got enough to build a raised bed. So I might break a sweat today. more later... Maybe Art will pop in. Highya cubby .

OHC


----------



## cubby (Aug 10, 2013)

*OHC*, good to see you back 'round these parts. Hope all is well.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Aug 10, 2013)

W o w  Im high but am I seeing things right...?   OHC  holy ish kabibble...    hit this already: :48:


----------



## OldHippieChick (Aug 10, 2013)

Think I will...:48: 
I'm just here for the smilies. 
How's it goin' JAAM?


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 10, 2013)

It is wonderful to see you OHC!!!!


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 10, 2013)

Wow,,how cool.Howdy OHC


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 10, 2013)

I miss Hemper Fi too.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Aug 10, 2013)

Hemper would be good one to see back reckon few others be smellin scent to!! cause ifin we all look to members, lots old as well as new pouring in. Must be on to something right I guess 

Be fun to get the fire burning bright again 

BWD


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 10, 2013)

Melvan said:
			
		

> I haven't seen ozzydiodude since I've been back either, does he still come around?


 
Look jjust talk about me and I'm back


Me and BWD are just cut from the backwood's man cloth


----------



## Locked (Aug 10, 2013)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Look jjust talk about me and I'm back
> 
> 
> Me and BWD are just cut from the backwood's man cloth




He lives...!  Good to see ya bro. Hope all is well as can be.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Aug 10, 2013)

wow  whats goin on here today??    whats up ozzy?  :48:   whos next?  wheres TexasMonster??


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 10, 2013)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> wow  whats goin on here today??    whats up ozzy?  :48:   whos next?  wheres TexasMonster??


 
Just enjoying life. I just had to get out the fast lane and injoy the woods.


----------



## Locked (Aug 10, 2013)

JustAnotherAntMarching said:
			
		

> wow  whats goin on here today??    whats up ozzy?  :48:   whos next?  wheres TexasMonster??



I might have a way to contact him...gotta look through my little black book of peeps. I will give him a shout if I find the info to get in touch.


Anybody seen The Chef?


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 10, 2013)

I wish I had seen the Chef.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 10, 2013)

Monkey Business and benamocc  <~~ I probably butchered that, lol.

Our old news dude fruity bud..

Buddy luv...

Spearsssss please check in!!!


----------



## Melvan (Aug 11, 2013)

Rock on Ozzy, cool to see you. What you got in the garden?

Budculese is another guy who's been long gone.


----------



## Gone2pot! (Aug 11, 2013)

:48:
Hi old friends :giggle:


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 11, 2013)

Hey lady, how have you been?


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Aug 11, 2013)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Look jjust talk about me and I'm back
> 
> 
> Me and BWD are just cut from the backwood's man cloth


 
Yual look like type who likes to set next to fire, reckon yual be right 
Threads filling up with some great folks from the past as well as present better bust out more jerky and marshmellows to this here fire lol 

BWD


----------



## Hick (Aug 11, 2013)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Look jjust talk about me and I'm back


mmmm hmmm "Beatlejuice Beatlejuice Beatlejuice"...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Aug 11, 2013)

Hick said:
			
		

> mmmm hmmm "Beatlejuice Beatlejuice Beatlejuice"...


 
That's Me


----------



## Melvan (Aug 11, 2013)

Gone2Pot! You were going to be the next name I brought up.

 Rock on! Man, we're getting our full on ladies club going on here. We keep it up and we'll be outnumbering the men.

Should we start demanding our pink skin now?


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 11, 2013)

Godspeedsukka - He was very awesome!!


----------



## ross (Aug 12, 2013)

How about JBonez?


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Aug 13, 2013)

ross said:
			
		

> How about JBonez?


 
I was keepin in touch with JBonez over at IC but he was banned and I lost contact with him....


----------



## fridge (Aug 13, 2013)

What about time4plan-b
Lol
Ok ill take his place then.
He He He
T4 Err i mean fridge.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 13, 2013)

Good to see ya fridge.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 13, 2013)

Hi fridge, got a beer for me?  Lol.


----------



## Gone2pot! (Aug 13, 2013)

OK, I know all y'all _except_ Doc Green and Ross ... Are you wearing a mask... Like.. Ahem! fridge, lol 
:48:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 13, 2013)

G2P, one of my favorite peeps. So nice to see you. I hope life is ok or less stressful for you now, i think of you often.


----------



## Locked (Aug 13, 2013)

fridge said:
			
		

> What about time4plan-b
> Lol
> Ok ill take his place then.
> He He He
> T4 Err i mean fridge.




I have a good feeling you could settle in his spot just fine....  Nice to have you with us fridge.


----------



## Locked (Aug 13, 2013)

Gone2pot! said:
			
		

> OK, I know all y'all _except_ Doc Green and Ross ... Are you wearing a mask... Like.. Ahem! fridge, lol
> :48:




Good to see you lady...hope all is well.    


Who is going to be next to show up? Any money on 2dog?


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 13, 2013)

That would be very cool.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Aug 13, 2013)

Some have higher standards and have ascended to other plains others be slippen to the lower. All who come to level be might the same 

BWD


----------



## Melvan (Aug 13, 2013)

How about tcbud, $scotri$hro$e and her hubby FA$TCA$H?


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 13, 2013)

Tc bud had surgery a month ago and we should all wish her healing thoughts.

Fast cash checks in once in a while, he is on the road a lot I think.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 14, 2013)

I miss Andy52


----------



## Dman1234 (Aug 14, 2013)

So you mention a name and they show up eh?

Lets try, 

Degenerative disc and Roddy  :hubba:


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 14, 2013)

Already here dman, unfortunately.


----------



## cubby (Aug 14, 2013)

Degenerative Disc is here.


----------



## Dman1234 (Aug 14, 2013)

wow I go quiet for a bit and look what i missed


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 14, 2013)

You missed tons...lol.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 14, 2013)

I got banned. that is one thing you missed. Can you believe that?


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 14, 2013)

I did too.


----------



## Dman1234 (Aug 14, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> I got banned. that is one thing you missed. Can you believe that?



No !!! i cant.... did you really? where can I catch up?


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 14, 2013)

Wait rose, be careful, we might get the ax again.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 14, 2013)

You can't catch up, the thread was conveniently deleted. I am speaking the truth here if i get in trouble for this...i give up.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 14, 2013)

Lots of stuff was hard deleted (by a mod no less!) before the other mods could even see it.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 14, 2013)

Hammy saved a few posts I think.


----------



## Grower13 (Aug 14, 2013)

we lost multi


----------



## Locked (Aug 14, 2013)

cubby said:
			
		

> Degenerative Disc is here.



:yeahthat:


Glad you are back d.... You missed a bunch.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Aug 14, 2013)

:48:


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 14, 2013)

Yes dman, you have been missed.


----------



## KingBuffoona (Aug 14, 2013)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Lots of stuff was hard deleted (by a mod no less!) before the other mods could even see it.



Which mod would Hard Delete posts/threads ?


----------



## Locked (Aug 14, 2013)

KingBuffoona said:
			
		

> Which mod would Hard Delete posts/threads ?




Lol... Love the username.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 14, 2013)

:doh:

here we go again


----------



## pcduck (Aug 14, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :doh:
> 
> here we go again



On the road again


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 14, 2013)

_whoooop!_:bolt:


----------



## Melvan (Aug 14, 2013)

Hey now, let's keep this a positive, missing our old friends, where the heck are they thread ok? We can start a whole new thread to rehash what happened here over the last couple of weeks.

And, on the bright side, since it happened, looked at all of us who have returned to back up our old friends that we have sorely neglected all this time.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 14, 2013)

:yeahthat:

why don't we keep our **** talking to pm's. It won't turn off the newbs who are trying to get their feet wet into growing mj the 1st time and chase them off to rollitup :doh:


----------



## User (Aug 14, 2013)

Nobody missed me?  Ha haha.  It ok though cuz I lurk more then posting.

Nice seen the old people coming in this thread .


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Aug 14, 2013)

Reckon I miss YYZ she was weird (the two head thingy  but true to firesides she sat to 

BWD


----------



## cubby (Aug 14, 2013)

P. Jammers


I wonder what ever happened to him?


----------



## Locked (Aug 14, 2013)

cubby said:
			
		

> P. Jammers
> 
> 
> I wonder what ever happened to him?




   :48:


----------



## CasualGrower (Aug 14, 2013)

I been Lurking around.....  a lil bit anyway... RL kinda has me pinned down atm heh...


----------



## User (Aug 14, 2013)

CasualGrower said:
			
		

> I been Lurking around.....  a lil bit anyway... RL kinda has me pinned down atm heh...



Good to see you.


----------



## CasualGrower (Aug 14, 2013)

Ty )


----------



## OldHippieChick (Aug 14, 2013)

I miss Monkey Business.
There, I said it... he's my monkey man.


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Aug 14, 2013)

Folks missed! all comin to home fire  I cant believe the return! Many great folk takin to flame to fires attracted. Hope yual find friend past and reconnect to those lost be the most fun 

BWD


----------



## BackWoodsDrifter (Aug 14, 2013)

Warm fires wished to all who reconnect here 

BWD


----------



## maineharvest (Aug 16, 2013)

I miss mgfcom, the white widow male expert.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 16, 2013)

:rofl:


oh don't get me started on how bitchin' male Dutch passion white widow leaves are. By far some of the strongest rated thc out there.....lol...._woop!_:bolt:


----------



## trillions of atoms (Aug 17, 2013)

:bong:


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Aug 19, 2013)

We be truckin hard n fast. The mr$. Rides along when she can. Took her on an overnite run that lasted 2 weeks before I could drop her off at home. Miss y'all, think about ya in all our travels.


----------



## Locked (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice to see you again brother... Glad you and the Mrs are well.


----------



## Melvan (Aug 19, 2013)

FA$TCA$H said:
			
		

> We be truckin hard n fast. The mr$. Rides along when she can. Took her on an overnite run that lasted 2 weeks before I could drop her off at home. Miss y'all, think about ya in all our travels.



Hey there, long time no chat. Good to hear you and the mrs are doing well. (I'm sorry, I try to do the $ for S, just can't do it, lol) 

Internet was down, and we use media players for tv, so just a couple days ago I pulled out a Deep Space Nine disc and watched it.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Aug 19, 2013)

What up Fa$t??    hope all is well man...    keep on truckin bro...  :48:


----------



## Gone2pot! (Aug 20, 2013)

I miss the real cool guy that blew some gorgeous glass. Someone from the BHC with a better head for names than me might get his name quicker than I can remember. Who knows, maybe he's hear under a different handle?... 
I also remember BBB (Boston baked beans). She got sick and her Dad was helping her, then nothing. I hope they are both ok. We all get sick or busy from time to time and life can take one in different directions than planned. 

*Did any of you "older" folks ever dream that you would have friends that you cared about, yet never met and had no expectation of meeting?* Those that were adults before computers were invented, LOL.  I once had a neighbor that I never met, but assumed she was an absolute needy nutcase when her house went up for sale and the other neighbors started talking. She was divorcing her husband to marry her online romantic friend! Huh?!?! How in the world could anyone fall in love with someone they only knew online? Well, now I do get that they probably met face to face before the lady filed for divorce, and yet... I see how a loving bond can be there even without the face to face. People on the net have no reason to be anyone other than their true selves. No put on or **. (Unless they're stalkers!). I'll never meet any of you, but I do care about so many of ya!!


----------



## Melvan (Aug 20, 2013)

G2P I remember who you're talking about, but his username escapes me. I do know he was pretty ill and had stopped taking orders for glass because he didn't think he'd be around to deliver.


----------



## ArtVandolay (Aug 20, 2013)

Gone2pot! said:
			
		

> I miss the real cool guy that blew some gorgeous glass. Someone from the BHC with a better head for names than me might get his name quicker than I can remember. Who knows, maybe he's hear under a different handle?...



meds4me... long time no see him, either!


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 20, 2013)

G2p, isn't that truth. who knew we could interact with folks on line and come  to really car about each one.  It happened to me here for the first time. Good post g2P.


----------



## cubby (Aug 20, 2013)

Gone2pot! said:
			
		

> I miss the real cool guy that blew some gorgeous glass. Someone from the BHC with a better head for names than me might get his name quicker than I can remember. Who knows, maybe he's hear under a different handle?...
> I also remember BBB (Boston baked beans). She got sick and her Dad was helping her, then nothing. I hope they are both ok. We all get sick or busy from time to time and life can take one in different directions than planned.
> 
> *Did any of you "older" folks ever dream that you would have friends that you cared about, yet never met and had no expectation of meeting?* Those that were adults before computers were invented, LOL.  I once had a neighbor that I never met, but assumed she was an absolute needy nutcase when her house went up for sale and the other neighbors started talking. She was divorcing her husband to marry her online romantic friend! Huh?!?! How in the world could anyone fall in love with someone they only knew online? Well, now I do get that they probably met face to face before the lady filed for divorce, and yet... I see how a loving bond can be there even without the face to face. People on the net have no reason to be anyone other than their true selves. No put on or **. (Unless they're stalkers!). I'll never meet any of you, but I do care about so many of ya!!




The Boston Baked Bean was sick for a while, then she came back, but was only here for a few days and disappeared again. 
As to "never meet any of you"...don't be so sure. You may find yourself a scenic road trip from meeting a close on-line friend.......and find they are not what you expected...they're way cooler . 
I can understand how people can form romantic relationships on-line, you don't have the baggage of physical appeal. You see the persons insides before you judge their "looks", by then, what the person looks like probably has little influence on your interaction.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 20, 2013)

*G2P*...I had some glass made from ..*meds4me*..But he has passed on a couple years back...Have 2 of his pipes in the glass showcase..

*cubby*....I had a relationship made on this site...was going great for a couple years...than went to UK  meet her folks and ended up just seeing the Hotel..I hope *UKgirl *and her kids are well..

nice to see some these friends pop in and say hello

:48:


----------



## fridge (Aug 20, 2013)

Ask hie he is still in touch with her he said recently.
fridge


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 20, 2013)

I met a kid form another site b4, pretty cool experience. You really get to know them on line tho i agree with cubby. This guy was first to diagnose me with a few things that it took docs over 10yrs to figure out lol


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 20, 2013)

I've met the coolest of them all.  NorCalHal is awesome!


----------



## trillions of atoms (Aug 20, 2013)

It's great to see all you old members!!!!!

4u,  that's very sad to hear about meds... I thought I had caught wind when it happened but you def confirmed suspicions. 

Was it in late 2011?

Still really bummed to hear of this... And thank you for the humble update.


----------



## cubby (Aug 20, 2013)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> I've met the coolest of them all.  NorCalHal is awesome!





How do you _know_ he's the coolest of them all....unless you've met everyone?


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 20, 2013)

Good point cub.  When ya coming to see me?


----------



## cubby (Aug 20, 2013)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> Good point cub.  When ya coming to see me?





As soon as you relocate from The Peoples Republic of Texas, or I have to go to McAllen again.


----------



## fridge (Aug 20, 2013)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> I've met the coolest of them all.  NorCalHal is awesome!



What the eff youve met me soo how is norcalhal the coolest:hubba:
fridge


----------



## cubby (Aug 20, 2013)

fridge said:
			
		

> What the eff youve met me soo how is norcalhal the coolest:hubba:
> fridge




You'd be even Cooler if you went by freezer instead of fridge.......


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 20, 2013)

Cubby no, you didn't just say that...lol

Yeah sm, i was at your house in our rv...thanks a lot.


----------



## Locked (Aug 20, 2013)

cubby said:
			
		

> As soon as you relocate from The Peoples Republic of Texas, or I have to go to McAllen again.


:yeahthat:

Texas is letting a bunch of the roads go from paved to gravel because that cock knocker of a Governor they have says they can't afford to maintain the roads. Mind you the biggest reason their roads get beat up is from the oil industry. Too much to ask them to chip in and pay their fair share of taxes I guess. Hell we give them Corporate Welfare as well. When Wendy Davis wins and becomes the next Governor I will visit Texas again. Till then I will stay in my state with my mess of a Governor.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 20, 2013)

I miss Andy52.  I hope he is well.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 20, 2013)

cubby said:
			
		

> You'd be even Cooler if you went by freezer instead of fridge.......




:spit:  

I need some more of those candies fridge.


----------



## fridge (Aug 21, 2013)

You is getting no more candies sm they is bad for your dentures.
Lol
fridge


----------



## pcduck (Aug 21, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I miss Andy52.  I hope he is well.


:yeahthat:


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 21, 2013)

The Hemp Goddess said:
			
		

> I miss Andy52.  I hope he is well.


 Yep,,,Andy52 and THG are the ones that got me started growing DWC back in 2008.Hell they are pretty much the reason I started growing inside. And THG is the main reason I have stayed here at MP. Not to mention a few others like SM,Hammy,PCduck and NCH.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 23, 2013)

:ciao:  *weedhopper*

feeling the love Brother


----------



## bwanabud (Aug 23, 2013)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> I've met the coolest of them all.  NorCalHal is awesome!



There are many here I'd like to meet, NCH is on that list  I just want to pick his brain for growing info...just for 2 hours, honest :hubba:


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 23, 2013)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao: *weedhopper*
> 
> feeling the love Brother


 
Yep and 4u is also one of my MP Family who kept me around.


----------



## monkeybusiness (Aug 25, 2013)

Greetings Everyone!!! :ciao:

Wow, it's quite an honor to get mentioned in this thread! 
How is everybody?
Last couple of years has been crazy.. to say the least. Unfortunately, family circumstances seem to dictate that I take an immediate leave of absence from my job/life and move back to where my family lives. Was definitely not a part of the world where I wanted to be and physically living in someone elses house (who was sick) 24/7 was a test of patience almost beyond my grasp. But pretty eye opening and enlightening as well..

 While I actually just moved back into my house again (had to wait for my renters lease to expire) i haven't grow since I first left. Still have all my equipment though and am very much looking forward to it. Was pretty bizarre to feel like a restricted kid again.. no growing, minimal smoking, no secure internet. 
But alas, the world is my oyster again!

Hope everyone is doing great. Not sure how often I'll regularly hang out, but will certainly pop in here and there now that I have a secure means.

Was actually thinking about seting up an old desktop computer I have to automate some of my growroom, fans and such, maybe I'll try to write up a step by step if I do. 

Anyways.. where's my bong 
:bong1:


----------



## ArtVandolay (Aug 25, 2013)

Great to see you, monkeybusiness, glad to hear you are well!

Haven't seen BBFan in awhile, either!?


----------



## Irish (Aug 27, 2013)

MB :ciao:  ...


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 28, 2013)

Buddy luv was a cool dude.


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 28, 2013)

yeah he was.

:ciao: Morning Smokinmom.

:48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Aug 28, 2013)

one member that helped me was

*PotBelly*  any news on this Kat?

:48:


----------



## Melvan (Sep 18, 2013)

LordHighLlama is one that could check in too.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 18, 2013)

Tater and Mutt need to come out to woods and say "hi" they got to be running out of coffee.

ANDY54 is another old member I'ld like to here from


----------



## Locked (Sep 18, 2013)

ozzydiodude said:
			
		

> Tater and Mutt need to come out to woods and say "hi" they got to be running out of coffee.
> 
> ANDY54 is another old member I'ld like to here from



Was Tater's ban ever lifted? Not that I think he would come back after getting the raw deal he got. Gotta shoot him a pm at another site I guess. See how he is doing.   I miss my boy Rusty Gribble. I think I have an email I could hit him up at and see what he is doing. I have not seen him active over at Cannetics, but I don't get over there much.


----------



## cubby (Sep 18, 2013)

ZipFlip


----------



## Irish (Sep 18, 2013)

zipflip is ok. we talk shop often...vegetable gardening extraordinaire is more his thing these days...he don't play around either. got all the blue haired ladies admiring his gardening skills asking for tips...  woke up his inner beast...but yeah, he's cool...


----------



## Irish (Sep 19, 2013)

seen relentless999 passing thru tonight, said hello, would be a plus to have his knowledge back again... 

also seen brother DoS days ago, and miss seeing his shows and banter...all original, all the time...top notch guys for sure...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 19, 2013)

*Dos *is riding another site and stops in from time to time

*zipflip *still comes by for PMs...not much more than that..


:48:


----------



## Wetdog (Oct 28, 2013)

WOW!!!

I was going to mention *Tater* and then scrolling down this page saw a lot of names I'd like to see again.

*zipflip* sounds like me with the gardening and *DOS* knows his stuff too well not to be a gardener.

Reaching out would be good.

Wet


----------



## zipflip (Dec 21, 2013)

:fly: :48: :ciao:


----------



## jungle (Jan 17, 2014)

I finally found my car so I'm back. 
Sorry to see this forum won't be here much longer. Some of you guys helped me through some amature grows that turned out some really good weed for me ect.. I took a couple years off....but I'm back.....hopefully more the wiser. I remember quite a few of you guys. A few strains in my next line up will be White Russian, Blue Dream, Terperella, Acapulco Gold, Columbian Gold, Trinity kush, and silver surfer haze plus some others. Well I hope to keep learning from ya, appreciate ya, I'm just signing up  for that other sight now. oh well. Good to see some of the old names of people here.


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 17, 2014)

We will see ya over at the Culture Jungle. :48:


----------



## jungle (Jan 17, 2014)

I'm having some problems becoming registered at the culture. I try to get a new password sent but nothing happens. Would someone from the culture look into my account and send me another password please. I never did see an email from the culture to finish my registration. If I  could get another email sent to me or another password I'll try from there. Thanks The account has me in there system but the registration process never has been completed yet, thank you.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 17, 2014)

jungle said:
			
		

> I'm having some problems becoming registered at the culture. I try to get a new password sent but nothing happens. Would someone from the culture look into my account and send me another password please. I never did see an email from the culture to finish my registration. If I  could get another email sent to me or another password I'll try from there. Thanks The account has me in there system but the registration process never has been completed yet, thank you.




:ciao:  jungle

I see you registered But I cant access passcodes...heres what I will do....I will delete your account and you can make a new one...will that work?

:48:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Jan 17, 2014)

ok..jungle can make a new account...


----------



## WeedHopper (Jan 17, 2014)

Wait for it,wait for it,,OK,,now ya can register.


----------



## jungle (Jan 17, 2014)

lol     yeah that's fine  I'll start over tks  see what happens.


----------



## jungle (Jan 17, 2014)

4u2smoke, Weedhopper I re registered. Still the same problem. No email. I've checked spam and regular mail and nothing from culture to verify my email address. I don't know anything about pass codes. If there's anything else I can do to get connected I'll give it another try. Kinda interested to see your new web sight. Tks as usual.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 17, 2014)

Thats weird jungle you have posted 3 times at marijuana-culture .com


----------



## jungle (Jan 17, 2014)

yeah it is weird. I'm not sure what I posted, but I haven't even been able to log in yet. Maybe if there's something there with my name could it possibly of been something old that was transferred from marijuana passion, thought I heard some things were getting shipped from here over to there. If I can't get in I can't get in, if anyone has an idea what it is let me know and I'll try to fix it. Well anyways maybe some more people you use to see here will show up again and say Hi. That's what this threads about mainly about, thanks for trying to help tho. Maybe I can try a new name instead of jungle would that be any use?

After going to Culture a few minutes ago I saw where it said I was the newest member, so something happened, it just won't let me log in is all.


----------



## ozzydiodude (Jan 18, 2014)

PM me a addy and I'll resend your invite


----------



## jungle (Jan 18, 2014)

ozzie your pvt message box is full. So I'll finish here. From what you said about my addy, I must of made a typo error with my email address when I was registering, and thats why I haven't been able to get the email. I apologize for the head ache, and you should have my correct e mail now. Is there anything else i need to do? Thank you.


----------



## Tact (Jul 15, 2014)

I recognize names in here!

I love the internet, if this was 1904 we wouldn't even know each other existed.


----------

